# thinkpad t60 + 2.6.31, S3 suspend does not work

## pilla

Hello,

Recently I have reinstalled my notebook with a x86 Gentoo. Suspend to ram (s2ram or hibernate-ram) used to work, and I copied the configs from the previous install. Suspend to disk is working, suspend to ram (s3) is suspending but it hangs when resuming -- fans seem to be working, but I all get is a dead LCD, no keyboard and the moon light is still on. 

I have tried to blacklist ehci and uchi modules as suggested by mikegpitt and it didn't work. Note that nothing appears in the logs after the suspend.

----------

## pilla

2.6.30 does not work too. 

edit: I have tested all of suspend to memory by using /sys/power/pm_test. Everything goes pretty well. I only have issues when I suspend without testing enabled, then it seems like the keyboard gets dead while the resume is starting and everything locks up. ACPI? Hal?

----------

## pilla

I run some extra tests. acpi_sleep=s3_bios does not fix it. vga=0 does not fix it too. 

I am trying to generate a new kernel config with genkernel, as I lost the original, known to work config that I have before reinstalling the system. 

BTW, /etc/acpi is exactly the same as before.

edit: 2.6.29 doesn't work too.

----------

## DirtyHairy

What hardware configuration do you have in your T60? Suspend works fine with mine (Core Duo at 1.8 GHz, ATi X1300) with 2.6.30, but also with earlier kernels. If you like, I can give you my kernel .config for reference.

----------

## pilla

DirtiHairy, I have the same (although my Core Duo is at 2.0 GHz). It all used to work before. Could you send me your .config to pilla at gentoo.org?  

I would also like to get your configs for /etc/hibernate, /etc/udev, /etc/acpi and /etc/hal if you don't mind.  Thanks in advance.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Sent  :Smile: 

----------

## Bill Cosby

I have the same problem on my R60

----------

## pilla

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Sent 

 

DirtyHairy, I have recompiled my kernel with your config and suspended to ram (using hibernate and s2ram). Same bug. Is that what you are using?

----------

## pilla

It is not the acpi nor the udev configs neither. Maybe the versions?

edit: tried older versions of both without success...

----------

## DirtyHairy

Too bad. Yes, this is what I'm using, the kernel configuration is from /proc/config.gz . Other possible differences might be BIOS settings (I have AHCI and VT activated). To exclude other subtle hardware differences, this is what I get from lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller
```

and this is the lsmod output

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipt_MASQUERADE          2452  2

iptable_nat             4788  1

nf_nat                 15208  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

nf_conntrack_ipv4      12288  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_conntrack           55100  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_defrag_ipv4          1556  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

iptable_filter          2324  1

ip_tables              10180  2 iptable_nat,iptable_filter

x_tables               13560  3 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_tables

tun                    12788  0

ppp_deflate             4436  0

zlib_deflate           19352  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                5236  0

ppp_async               8628  0

ppp_generic            22536  3 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                    5556  1 ppp_generic

option                 20952  0

usbserial              30184  1 option

snd_seq_dummy           2424  0

snd_seq_oss            27328  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5972  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47568  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6080  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            37600  0

snd_mixer_oss          14324  1 snd_pcm_oss

usb_storage            33312  0

radeon                366112  2

drm                   130848  3 radeon

vboxdrv               117928  0

tp_smapi               14468  0

thinkpad_ec             4464  1 tp_smapi

fuse                   53136  0

ircomm_tty             20540  0

ircomm                 10104  1 ircomm_tty

snd_hda_codec_analog    58196  1

snd_hda_intel          24936  1

snd_hda_codec          58164  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

iwl3945                74104  0

thinkpad_acpi          63812  0

snd_pcm                67864  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

iwlcore                89268  1 iwl3945

snd_timer              19068  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

irtty_sir               4820  0

snd                    50372  12 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

sir_dev                10968  1 irtty_sir

e1000e                112964  0

led_class               3608  3 iwl3945,thinkpad_acpi,iwlcore

soundcore               5856  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7868  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

To make things complete, this is /proc/cmdline:

```
auto BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.30-r4 ro root=805 resume=/dev/sda6 nmi_watchdog=0 e1000.RxIntDelay=8 scsi_mod.max_scsi_luns=8
```

Perhaps it might also be worthwhile to run memtest86 to make sure that it's not some hardware defect. Also, have you tried suspending without X running?

----------

## pilla

Thanks again. I have tried suspending from console (usually I test it from the console). I will take a look at that info.

----------

## pilla

It is working again, after I have emerged -uD --newuse @world.... so it has something to do with breakage in one or more of the packages below.

grep completed /var/log/emerge.log 

```

1253674024:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 81) app-arch/cpio-2.10 to /

1253674046:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 81) sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 to /

1253674123:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 81) media-plugins/live-2009.09.04 to /

1253674138:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 81) net-misc/dhcpcd-5.1.0 to /

1253674215:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 81) sys-devel/m4-1.4.13 to /

1253674296:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 81) dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5 to /

1253674312:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 81) net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2 to /

1253674368:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 81) media-libs/tiff-3.9.1 to /

1253674438:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 81) media-libs/taglib-1.6 to /

1253702575:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 72) app-text/djvu-3.5.21_p20090103 to /

1253702604:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 72) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.9 to /

1253702627:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 72) sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.1-r1 to /

1253702663:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 72) dev-libs/popt-1.14 to /

1253702737:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 72) sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 to /

1253702828:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 72) sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5 to /

1253702867:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 72) app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 to /

1253702926:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 72) sys-apps/gawk-3.1.7 to /

1253703010:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 72) app-arch/tar-1.22 to /

1253703041:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 72) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1 to /

1253703085:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 72) sys-apps/kbd-1.15 to /

1253703324:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 72) sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1-r1 to /

1253703382:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 72) sys-apps/acl-2.2.47-r1 to /

1253703402:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 72) x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0 to /

1253703727:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 72) net-libs/gnutls-2.8.4 to /

1253703778:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 72) dev-libs/libevent-1.4.12 to /

1253703808:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 72) x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5 to /

1253703828:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 72) x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0 to /

1253703848:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 72) x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0 to /

1253703867:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 72) x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0 to /

1253703970:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 72) app-portage/eix-0.18.0 to /

1253704171:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 72) dev-libs/nss-3.12.4-r1 to /

575180091.:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 50) sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 to /

575180118.:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 50) sys-apps/man-pages-3.22 to /

575180585.:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 50) sys-libs/db-4.8.24 to /

575181100.:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 50) sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 to /

575181138.:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 50) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 to /

1253709651:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 15) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r6 to /

1253709687:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 15) perl-core/PodParser-1.38 to /

1253709709:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 15) sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1 to /

1253709736:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 15) sys-devel/automake-1.11 to /

1253710251:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 15) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 to /

1253710305:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 15) app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 to /

1253710356:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 15) app-admin/eselect-1.2.3 to /

1253710512:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/amarok-2.1.85 to /

1253711257:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 15) sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1 to /

1253711423:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 15) sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r1 to /

1253711461:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 15) sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4 to /

1253711491:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 15) sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 to /

1253713248:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 15) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.1 to /

1253713430:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 15) dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1 to /

1253713613:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 15) dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r2 to /

1253713727:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 15) dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.4-r1 to /

1253715281:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 30) sys-process/procps-3.2.8 to /

1253715330:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 30) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13-r1 to /

1253715357:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 30) net-misc/wget-1.11.4 to /

1253715368:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 30) app-admin/eselect-cblas-0.1 to /

1253715395:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 30) app-editors/nano-2.1.10 to /

1253715528:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 30) media-libs/libmp4v2-1.9.1 to /

1253715560:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 30) sys-process/psmisc-22.7 to /

1253715738:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 30) media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 to /

1253715922:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 30) sci-libs/gsl-1.13-r1 to /

1253716022:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 30) sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 to /

1253716094:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 30) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2 to /

1253716121:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 30) x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r8 to /

1253716191:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 30) x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1 to /

1253716208:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 30) x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.5.1 to /

1253716230:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 30) x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.5 to /

1253716245:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 30) x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 to /

1253716689:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 30) x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 to /

1253716752:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 30) net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2 to /

1253716779:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 30) app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.6 to /

1253716811:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 30) x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.6.2 to /

1253717012:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 30) media-gfx/graphviz-2.24.0-r1 to /

1253717107:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 30) app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.28.1 to /

1253718983:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 30) www-client/chromium-4.0.212.0_p26805 to /

1253719010:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 30) dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.6.0 to /

1253719063:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 30) media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r3 to /

1253719354:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 30) net-fs/samba-server-3.3.7-r1 to /

1253719425:  ::: completed emerge (27 of 30) dev-util/git-1.6.5_rc1 to /

1253719648:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 30) media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1 to /

1253719891:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 30) media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r1 to /

1253720389:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 30) x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.11.1 to /

1253721695:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3 to /

1253721721:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 to /

1253722027:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.1 to /

```

----------

